# Can u recommend a site in Anglesey?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Looking for a decent site in Anglesey, just for a week in July. Would like hook up and showers and toilets etc, can any one recommend one please, would be very grateful


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Hi frenchfancy,
can recomend Bagnol Caravan Park, Ravenspoint Rd,Trearddur Bay.
Stayed for 2 nights during a whistle stop tour last year and really enjoyed it. There are excellent beaches and some good fishing to be had from the rocks.
Alternately, on the other side of the island there is St. Davids at Red Wharf Bay. An excellent location virtually on the beach but it is very pricey and there are limited EHU's.
'You pays yer money and takes yer choice!'
Anglesey is a really wonderfull holiday destination and well worth exploring. We love it!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Ty Croes Farm is quite good. It is a CCC C/L site so can be contacted through their we site for details. There are lots of these type of sites on the island so a "mini tour" is a possibility!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The CC sites are quite nice, though one has no facilities.

Avoid Fedw Uchaf like the plague...worst place we've ever stayed.

We adore Red Wharf as a location...but haven't stayed at the site there and note that no dogs are allowed there.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

*!*

Love Angelsey to bits!!

23 years of holidays and most weekends between May and October. Had a static there on a site just outside Moelfre near Llygwy .

Tyn Rhos was the name of the site and they have a huge area for camping but not sure now how many hooks ups they have. No shop but did have laundry room and nice showers, not that we used them.

http://www.bigfreeguide.com/camping/detail/campsites/tyn-rhos-caravan-park/1502.html

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=8660

You can walk over the cliffs into Moelfre with ease or go by road, chip shop, restaurants and pubs in the small village.

Looking at these it seems they do have hook up now.

Hope this helps, if you need more info let me know. There are members who live on the island so should be able to help.

Mandy


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Home Farm on the east coast was quite nice in 2006. 
http://www.homefarm-anglesey.co.uk/ I think there's a caravan club site nearby too.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Anglesey*

The Penrhos Caravan Club site at Brynteg is ideally placed.
It is easy to travel from there to all parts of the island.
Shops at Llangefni. Beaches 2 miles.

Home Farm is a good site but is on one side of the island.

(When they had a power cut "Menai hands made lights work")


----------

